# Forest fire.....



## corey21 (Dec 2, 2012)

Just went to store and saw that the VA/KY state line was was a blaze right the wind is howling it is moving away from my home but very sad to see.....


----------



## corey21 (Dec 2, 2012)

If the wind changes to the northwest that will not be good.


----------



## thewoodlands (Dec 2, 2012)

Corey21, hope everything turns out for the better, keep us updated.

Stay Safe
Zap


----------



## corey21 (Dec 2, 2012)

Thank you zap.

Getting strong winds out of the south right now.


----------



## thewoodlands (Dec 2, 2012)

Have you heard what caused it?

zap


----------



## corey21 (Dec 2, 2012)

zap said:


> Have you heard what caused it?
> 
> zap


 
No people go up there burning trash sometimes

It makes me mad that people do that chit hard to explain my mood right now.

The bad part i did not see any fire crews but it way more then brush fire ant heard know choppers yet aether heard one last night but not today.


----------



## JustWood (Dec 2, 2012)

Maybe this.
http://www2.wsls.com/news/2012/nov/26/forest-fires-break-out-southwest-virginia-ar-2384036/


----------



## corey21 (Dec 2, 2012)

LEES WOOD-CO said:


> Maybe this.
> http://www2.wsls.com/news/2012/nov/26/forest-fires-break-out-southwest-virginia-ar-2384036/


 
No this on the Pine mountain I live in Dickinson county VA Very close To the mountain.


----------



## corey21 (Dec 2, 2012)

The fire is headed towards the Breaks Interstate Park if the don't control it.


----------



## corey21 (Dec 2, 2012)

A lot air activity going on i think there dropping water on it.


----------



## corey21 (Dec 2, 2012)

All kinds of fire crew out the road looks like they have done back burns on both sides and letting it burn in the middle. Got a pic but it is not very good. It is all the way up the mountain.





it was bigger then this today .


----------



## corey21 (Dec 3, 2012)

A lot of choppers flying today going to town here in a bit lets hope it is still under control.


----------



## thewoodlands (Dec 3, 2012)

corey21 said:


> A lot of choppers flying today going to town here in a bit lets hope it is still under control.


 Is there any rain forecast for your area?


----------



## corey21 (Dec 3, 2012)

zap said:


> Is there any rain forecast for your area?


 
Tomorrow night

Choppers going over every few minutes with buckets..


----------



## Eatonpcat (Dec 3, 2012)

Hope they get that under control, Stay Safe!!


----------



## corey21 (Dec 3, 2012)

The fire is down off the mountain moving away from my house but not under control....

Posted from phone.


----------



## corey21 (Dec 3, 2012)

It looks like it is under control now.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Dec 3, 2012)

Happy for your Corey.


----------



## corey21 (Dec 3, 2012)

Backwoods Savage said:


> Happy for your Corey.


 
Thank you Dennis

they done air water drops for while i don't know for sure if it reached this river called the Russel Fork but it was going that way and that pic i took last night was a fire line that they set to keep it from coming down a road called cc road a bunch of homes down that road.


----------



## corey21 (Dec 3, 2012)

A pic looking back towards my house and the mountain.


----------



## corey21 (Dec 3, 2012)

just saw this on face book. also got a report that there is fire all the way to the top again. One of my buddy's took this pic out the road here.


----------



## DexterDay (Dec 3, 2012)

Hope all stays well around you and your family....


----------



## corey21 (Dec 3, 2012)

Well the 11 PM news said it is 20% contained.


----------



## corey21 (Dec 4, 2012)

Wind is blowing more today.


----------



## corey21 (Dec 4, 2012)

You can now smell it at my house now this is up at the top of my hill.


----------



## thewoodlands (Dec 4, 2012)

corey21 said:


> You can now smell it at my house now this is up at the top of my hill.
> View attachment 83766


 The winds shifted in your direction?


----------



## corey21 (Dec 4, 2012)

zap said:


> The winds shifted in your direction?


 
Yeah it is starting to shift.


----------



## thewoodlands (Dec 4, 2012)

corey21 said:


> Yeah it is starting to shift.


 Are you near Galax?


----------



## corey21 (Dec 4, 2012)

zap said:


> Are you near Galax?


 
No Dickinson county is the county i'm in


----------



## corey21 (Dec 4, 2012)

Just went and looked and wow they set another section on fire you can see trees exploding and you can see flash lights on one side of the fire


----------



## DexterDay (Dec 4, 2012)

Hope all stays well your way. Thats beautiful country you live in. Its a shame to see it burn down. :9 

 In 25 yrs, it will probably be healthier because of this, but in the short term. It sucks.


----------



## corey21 (Dec 4, 2012)

A fire line above a friends house he sad they were doing a good job at keeping it away from his home it is just sad to see the mountain burning like tonight i am thankful they are keeping it away from homes.


----------



## corey21 (Dec 4, 2012)

DexterDay said:


> Hope all stays well your way. Thats beautiful country you live in. Its a shame to see it burn down. :9
> 
> In 25 yrs, it will probably be healthier because of this, but in the short term. It sucks.


 
This is the second time fire in the same area in 6 years.


----------



## corey21 (Dec 6, 2012)

Shew the wind shifted and smells bad at my my house tonight.


----------



## SmokinPiney (Dec 6, 2012)

Over the past couple years there's been a handlful of fires within a few miles of my house out here in the pines. Most of em had the wind in my favor but one definately did not. Nothin like that helpless feeling just wondering when the fires gonna get too close. It's hard to sleep knowing there's a fire creepin your way. Thankfully our forest fire guys are some of the best around and kept it at bay.

Good luck corey!

Just watch this video, it's should give ya a good laugh


----------



## corey21 (Dec 6, 2012)

It is raining


----------



## tfdchief (Dec 6, 2012)

Scary,  I hope it stays away from you.


----------

